# Acute Uncomplicated Illness or Injury



## Leahrose45 (Mar 31, 2014)

Can anyone give me some other examples of what acute uncomplicated illness or injury would be?  I know the description in the tool says cystitis,  allergic rhinitis and simple sprain.  What else would fall into this catagory?  I work in gynecology, so I get a lot of pelvic pain and similar symptoms.

Thanks.


----------



## wfriddle (Apr 18, 2014)

I think an UTI would be a good example. We get a lot of pelvic pain too. That is a little trickier since a lot of the time there is not a simple treatment for this type of visit. And in our office the docotor will even state chronic pelvic pain in the chart.


----------

